

A Look Back, A Step Ahead - ssclafani
http://danielbru.com/2010/11/17/a-look-back-a-step-ahead/

======
jhrobert
Given the lack of context, I amssume that, sure, you definitely should have
answered "yes, your new haircut is nice"

